# Lots Of Outbacks



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Was at the dealer today...

Took these pics of what they had in stock at the moment.


















That lineup doesn't include the 6 or 7 Fifth wheels.

Steve


----------



## mikej997 (May 31, 2006)

Holy smokes! That's a lot of Outbacks! The dealer where I got mine had 6 on the lot, and mine had only been there 3 days when we first looked at it. I still had a hard enough time picking one of the six! It would have taken me weeks at your dealer!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Now that is a boat-load of Outbacks. Seems like the dealer would be ready to deal!

Randy


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

It's funny- look at the second picture, and see how differently they apply the decals to the front of the trailers.

They have so many Outbacks, they must have some Outfront as well!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I called, waiting for a return call. We will see how much dealing can be done


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW Steve,

John & I were amazed when we drove by your dealer coming home from Lake in Wood. We couldn't get over all of the OB's they had in Stock







Awesome!

Tami


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> It's funny- look at the second picture, and see how differently they apply the decals to the front of the trailers.
> [snapback]123638[/snapback]​


True that! Depends who is on decal duty that day, I suppose. I am surprised there is not a template for more uniform placement.

My neighbor's 05 25-RSS and my 04 26RS are the same way.










Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW! Now that is a rally waiting to happen.









I wonder if we all flew in from all over the country, and showed up at their door, if they would let us use them for a weekend?

We could promise not to make too many mods!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> True that!  Depends who is on decal duty that day, I suppose. I am surprised there is not a template for more uniform placement.
> 
> My neighbor's 05 25-RSS and my 04 26RS are the same way.
> Randy
> [snapback]123643[/snapback]​


....and the decals on my 25-RSS are placed like your 04 26RS


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Looks like a few "soon to be" Outbackers.com members in the making!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Steve you should have gotten Chris in the picture with his arms up in the air









Tami I was wondering what you were thinking as we drove past Tom Schaeffers
They are always load like that

Don
P.S. Still have to get down there and see Chris & Mark


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> True that! Depends who is on decal duty that day, I suppose. I am surprised there is not a template for more uniform placement.
> 
> My neighbor's 05 25-RSS and my 04 26RS are the same way.
> 
> [snapback]123643[/snapback]​


There is - its called "HEIGHT"







I am betting the Outback on the right had theirs put on by a tall guy and the one on the left by a shorter chick


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Steve

We drove by there yesterday A.M. My kids were amazed. Is that the row that is backed up to 61? When we came home around 2:30 pm there was a 21 or maybe a 25 (could only see part of the front and side) in one of the garage bays looked like PDI time.

tdvffjohn

If you want another chance to deal we ran into a family who just purcahased from our dealer in Souderton PA this weekend. They said they have about 20 or so on the lot. Not sure what you are looking for but they have a 29 BHS listed at 21,900 ---- Schaffer's website has the same listed at 25,274. Fretz RV

P.S. Yes we told the new owner's about Outbackers.com!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Listing and sell prices differences are crazy. Trading in my 28 RSDS is too much of a hit. Schaffer wanted 14500 and my 28 for the new 31 fiver. A little to steep for me. With vacation 1 1/2 weeks away, I will have to wait and see. I will try to sell the 28 myself and probably go to Lakeshore for the new one


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Listing and sell prices differences are crazy. Trading in my 28 RSDS is too much of a hit. Schaffer wanted 14500 and my 28 for the new 31 fiver. A little to steep for me. With vacation 1 1/2 weeks away, I will have to wait and see. I will try to sell the 28 myself and probably go to Lakeshore for the new one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Know all to well what you mean!! We went to Fretz last July looking at a used '04 they had advertised 'cause the price was right. We did not have a trade as this is our first TT. Believe it or not we walked out with the '05 25 rss for less than the '04 cause the '06's were on their way!!! They wouldn't deal on the '04 at all.







Gotta figure the poor person who traded it in took a pretty big hit too. No problem here though we got a brand new TT instead of a used one.


----------

